# I no longer use Windows 10 and newer



## f23948

2 years ago, Windows 10 started to have Settings head banner. Early this year, Windows 11 Pro required to sign in account or sign up new account during internet setup.
I switched from Windows to Linux.
Please post it here if you switched from Windows to Linux or other OS


----------



## PeterOz

If you no longer use Windows 10 or later
Why do you have a post about Windows 11 ?
Windows 11 does not want turning off Microsoft Defender | Tech Support Guy (techguy.org)


----------



## f23948

I am using Linux Lite as my primary ope


PeterOz said:


> If you no longer use Windows 10 or later
> Why do you have a post about Windows 11 ?
> Windows 11 does not want turning off Microsoft Defender | Tech Support Guy (techguy.org)


I am using Linux Lite as my primary operating system. I am just testing Windows 11 in VirtualBox


----------



## CeeBee52

f23948 said:


> 2 years ago, Windows 10 started to have Settings head banner. Early this year, Windows 11 Pro required to sign in account or sign up new account during internet setup.
> I switched from Windows to Linux.
> Please post it here if you switched from Windows to Linux or other OS


Still using W7 - works like a charm, does everything I want (with a bit of tweaking) and doesn't invade my privacy or push useless apps and products. I often have to fix the W10-11 in our house because it is so unreliable or too complicated where it doesn't need to be. Go W7 - I will never give it up!


----------



## MisterEd51

Windowsx
https://windowsfx.org/

The Windowsfx desktop emulates Windows 10 or 11. However, the operating system is actually Ubuntu Linux.

BTW, Microsoft tries hard during the installation of Windows 11 to make you sign in with a Microsoft account. However, if you know how you can bypass that requirement. A week ago I installed both Windows 11 Home and Windows 11 Pro. I did not have to log in with a Microsoft account and created local accounts instead. Note, I was using the release version of Windows 11.


----------



## Johnny b

f23948 said:


> 2 years ago, Windows 10 started to have Settings head banner. Early this year, Windows 11 Pro required to sign in account or sign up new account during internet setup.
> I switched from Windows to Linux.
> Please post it here if you switched from Windows to Linux or other OS


For Internet access, I now use Puppy Linux exclusively. 
XenialPup 7.5 on an old Lenovo M82.
I boot from a flash drive with a write switch.
No sessions are saved other than intentional updates and that's been mostly for the browser.
Every boot is like a fresh install.

I still use Win 7 Pro offline as a digital filing cabinet for my home/office.
An Acer Veriton.
It does all I need offline.
And since it doesn't face the Internet, security hasn't been a problem and it's been incredibly stable.
For it's intended purpose, it works well and I'm satisfied.

I've tried Win 10 Pro in an offline scenario.
Don't like it.
Don't need it.
Too many frustrations.

Not interested in Win 11 and none of my computers are up-gradable to Win 11.
I won't be buying a new computer just to run Win 11.
And I don't need a new computer.

Puppy Linux freed me from the paranoia of malware and constantly addressing security updates and work-arounds. :up:


----------



## Johnny b

MisterEd51 said:


> Windowsx
> https://windowsfx.org/
> 
> The Windowsfx desktop emulates Windows 10 or 11. However, the operating system is actually Ubuntu Linux.
> ...................


Windowsfx is a version of Linuxfx.

Some reviews:
https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=ratings&distro=linuxfx


----------



## cornemuse

I use Mint Mate, and, still, XP
I have a '7' & two '10' comps, not even turned them on in 2+ years


----------



## Veedras

I'm using XP Pro right now on a used Optiplex 960 rig. I run Linux Lite, Kodachi Linux and TAILS in LiveCD mode as well. I have Win 7 Pro on a used Optiplex 7010 waiting in the wings, which has been modified with a mobile drive in the spare bay to install MX Linux on separate hard drive.

Lil Billie gates couldn't pay me enough to use Win 8/10/11. Win 7 will be the end of the line for M$. By the time it becomes as clunky as XP Pro, I intend to have made the full jump to MX Linux.


----------



## RT

cornemuse said:


> and, still, XP


----------

